# Geforce 6200 drivers



## hobs (Aug 21, 2005)

My current driver version is 6.14.10.7777 I tried looking in the www.nvidia.com site and they don't have drivers for my card, at least I didn't see any. I'm confused, someone please link me with the drivers.:4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you tried this one? http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_81.98.html
ForceWare Release 80
Version: 81.98
Release Date: December 21, 2005
WHQL Certified
(GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 with TurboCache, GeForce 6200SE with TurboCache)


----------



## hobs (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot man. Now I can play Counter Strike without my computer restarting.


----------

